# "Please keep your socks on"



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Is that so hard to understand? Is it really that difficult to understand WHY its healthier to keep socks on??

Why do parents let their kids run around indoor playplaces without socks? Gross. There are big signs everywhere that say "Please keep your socks on" but if their kids pull their socks off, its just too much for the parent to get off their butt and put their kids socks back on. Or explain to them WHY they should keep their socks on. Why is that my job?

I have explained to my kids that its not only dirty if all the kids went barefoot, but many yucky things can be shared between barefeet. Warts, for one.

Is it so hard to keep socks on children at public indoor playgrounds???? REally?







:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

If your kids have their socks on, why are you so worried about the other kids? Not being snarky, just genuinely curious.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

What's the big deal about wearing socks or not?


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Because all the kids are rolling around on the tubes, crawling on their hands, which inevitably at some point enter their mouths. The whole things isn't very hygienic, but running around barefoot, sweating.... thats just gross. I just don't trust that all the kids have clean feet.. maybe I'm just weird.

The signs are there for a reason. Ew.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

To be honest, if I was that concerned about germs, I just wouldn't go to an indoor playground. Kids are leaky and dirty by nature. Noses drip, spit flies, diapers leak, accidents happen. I don't think the presence of socks automatically protects against disease.


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Why should I keep my kids from going there because other people can't follow the rules? Not trying to sound snarky, but that just doesn't make sense to me.

If wearing socks was optional, then I could understand... but its a rule at the place, at every indoor playground I've ever been to.

There are some places like gymnastic clubs, where kids run around sweating and barefoot. But it has to be that way for safety. I expect that in those places.

But when its on the dang wall even.... honestly.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

That doesnt really make sense. Socks cover the feet sure, but socks are tramping all over the play gym, soaking up germs in shoes, walking all over your house and any other house, picking up dirt from outside.
Fingers go in noses, down the pants, to the washroom, pet animals, feel walls, and all over the play equipment. Children sneeze, pee, fart, whatever all over the equipment.
Better to just not go









My children are welcome to take thier socks off, however, they found they don't slide as well, so they usually put thier socks back on after a run around. Thats only at the indoor playgrounds though. Every where else I don't even bother trying to get them to keep thier socks on.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

those things are gross and a kids feet are the very least of my worries. (my kids feet are usually fairly clean and sweet smelling. their hands on the the other hand . . . )

if you are that concerned about it I would recommend staying away because the possibility for total disgust is very high.

yes it is a rule but I would rather a sockless kid get to play than a sad kid sitting on the side line because they forgot their socks. (my kids have forgotten their socks before and it is just sad). I just think a little bare feet is so not gross on the general scheme of things concerning what all is in those tubes and pits. They have to require socks but if the sock police is not standing there kicking kids out (and there were some places here like that) then the establishment probably doesn't care. they just have that sign there because they are required.

If people are not following the rules talk to a manager. if they don't care enough to kick those kids out then you need to decide if you can or cannot be comfortable with the cleanliness of that play area and weather or not you wish to go to that one or another one.


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Just to clarify, I'm not a germ-a-phobe. I accept the leaky diapers, spit, dirty hands.... I understand that socks are not going to prevent illness.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I've never noticed a sign about socks at our indoor playgrounds -- they do specify that you have to remove shoes, though. On summer days when DS is wearing sandals, I do remove his shoes and usually don't happen to have a pair of socks to put on him while he plays.

I figure their hands are touching all those same gross germs, _and_ have a much greater potential to go into their mouths and transfer those germs, so I'm more concerned with washing hands after playing than worrying about socks.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

My dd will not keep her socks on. It's just not worth the fight for me (which really would ensue in a crying, kicking, screaming sort of fit). She would rather have freezing cold feet than wear socks.
We don't go to any indoor playgrounds, but if my dd is like this, I imagine there are other children who refuse socks as well.


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Wait a sec... so if there's a huge sign on the wall that says "Please keep your socks on" you just tell your kids to ignore it if they want to?

My issue is the total disregard of the sign and the rule. I just don't see why its so difficult to explain to kids WHY the rule is there?

If we're following the rules, I don't think we should be the ones to have to stay away.

My girls ARE those kids who refuse to wear socks, but if we're going to the place, they know that if they don't wear the socks, they won't be going. Its a sacrifice they're more than eager to make


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

My point is that if it's germs you're worried about, socks aren't going to protect your kids. And if it's not germs you're worried about, I don't see the huge deal, unless it just really ticks you off when other people don't follow the rules. In which case I would, I don't know, write a letter to management or call a security guard or something. Or learn to accept that other people don't always follow the rules.


----------



## swellmomma (Jan 1, 2004)

As a family we are mainly barefoot folk. Even in winter we pop on our sorels with barefeet. IF I plan ahead I have socks for the kids to put on at a playplace like that, but majority of the time it is a spur of the moment thing to go into a playplace so my kids don't generally have socks when we go. other than a worry of warts, feet are going to be carrying and spreading germs no matter if covered in socks or not, and since everyone takes off their boots/shoes before going in the climbers it isn't too bad. I just don't see the huge deal over it. Like I said if I plan ahead I put socks on them or pack some in the diaper bag, but going into places like that is not common and normally spur of the moment.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

alot of the indoor play equipment is super slippery with socks.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

we don't ignore the rules outright but I am not going to make it my battle. My kids are free to push the limits on this one. it is up to management to decide if this is abattle they want to face. the McDonalds we used to go to this was an issue they were willing to take on and would kick kids out. other places don't care and if they don't care I won't care. saftey rules though. . . . I am super tough with those.


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

It's the whole disregard for the huge board. Its enforcing it with my own kids, while other parents are blatant in their complete disregard for the rules. Its just frustrating I guess.

We're a total barefoot family. Around our own house we never wear socks.. sandals and slippers is the best we can pull off.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm not really clear on why that rule is so important. I mean, I can't explain the importance of the rule - so when DD asks about it, I'm not sure what to say other than, some people think it is cleaner and therefore healthier for everyone to have their socks on.

So, ummmmm, enlighten me - Why is it so important so much cleaner and healthier to wear socks?


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

I did... up there. Mostly.

I'll just agree that I might be weird, since I'm the only who finds it frustrating.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

My kids can't read, and if they could, they probably would not see the board because they would be too busy looking at al the cool stuff to do and the children running around.

Why not just worry about enforcing your own family to follow the rules. Why is it so important that others follow it as well? Maybe just let go and don't worry about it.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

warts? I have warts on my hands. My whole family has warts. I guess we got them from each other. Wouldn't there be as much danger in spreading warts through hand contact as foot contact?

I'm not trying to be snarky, but I REALLY don't understand the rule. I kind of half-heartedly enforce it with DD, but I'm not sure what would be on her feet that wouldn't be on her hands, knees or butt.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage_SS* 

Is it so hard to keep socks on children at public indoor playgrounds???? REally?







:


My son won't wear socks. Yes, it really is that hard. No, it's none of your business, esp if your kids have socks on.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't think you're weird, but you do sound very rule-oriented. Which I get, honestly. It's part of why I became a moderator







! But I think in a situation like this, where you're dealing with other people's kids, you really need to learn to let it go. Either it's about the germs, in which case socks don't make a huge difference, or it's about other people not following the rules, which you just can't control. And if your own kids complain because you make them follow the rules and the other kids don't, feel free to borrow my line: "I'm not their mommy. I'm yours, and I say follow the rule."


----------



## swellmomma (Jan 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C* 
warts? I have warts on my hands. My whole family has warts. I guess we got them from each other. Wouldn't there be as much danger in spreading warts through hand contact as foot contact?

I'm not trying to be snarky, but I REALLY don't understand the rule. I kind of half-heartedly enforce it with DD, but I'm not sure what would be on her feet that wouldn't be on her hands, knees or butt.


There is. I brouht up warts because that is the only thing I could think of as to why it would be an issue. Plantar warts are much harder to get rid of that other warts. That said my kids don't usually wear socks in the equipment. we are rebels and break the rules


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I don't think you're weird, but you do sound very rule-oriented. Which I get, honestly. It's part of why I became a moderator







! But I think in a situation like this, where you're dealing with other people's kids, you really need to learn to let it go. Either it's about the germs, in which case socks don't make a huge difference, or it's about other people not following the rules, which you just can't control. And if your own kids complain because you make them follow the rules and the other kids don't, feel free to borrow my line: "I'm not their mommy. I'm yours, and I say follow the rule."









Aaackk... lol... its this

Quote:

And if your own kids complain because you make them follow the rules and the other kids don't, feel free to borrow my line: "I'm not their mommy. I'm yours, and I say follow the rule."


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Alright, I'll laugh at myself now.

When I first posted, I was telling my hubby about my post and in perfect hubby manner, he agreed that it was indeed frustrating.
You guys have forced me to actually think about WHY it mattered at all and so I share your views with him. He now advises that I tell you all I'm anal and a dork.
















so it doesn't really matter. I digress, and by that I really mean that I'm going to duck and crawl away now


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

I really think its a silly thing to worry about

& no..i wont teach my kids to follow rules blindly.. i see some doozies sometimes (our PARK has one that says no running! seriously) sometimes you gotta use your brain & be willing to accept the consequences of your choices


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't see the big deal.. sign or not, if Kailey was pulling her socks off, oh well..


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage_SS* 
Alright, I'll laugh at myself now.

When I first posted, I was telling my hubby about my post and in perfect hubby manner, he agreed that it was indeed frustrating.
You guys have forced me to actually think about WHY it mattered at all and so I share your views with him. He now advises that I tell you all I'm anal and a dork.
















so it doesn't really matter. I digress, and by that I really mean that I'm going to duck and crawl away now










I think you are a fantastic person for listening to what others have to say, and laughing about it


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

The socks thing is about athlete's foot.

It is a rule and I'm not that big on rules but I am icked out by kids running around without socks at those places. And I've seen it in big letters spelled out at every indoor play place I've gone to. And I've also seen parents told to buy socks at the counter or leave before.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

Huh. Y'know, we go to one of the mall play places all the time, and I don't think they have that rule posted anywhere. If it was there, I'd probably make my kids follow it. If that makes the OP feel any better.








FWIW, I refuse to take my kids anywhere with a ball pit. I make them wash up afterwards, too.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikki Christina* 
I really think its a silly thing to worry about

& no..i wont teach my kids to follow rules blindly.. i see some doozies sometimes (our PARK has one that says no running! seriously) sometimes you gotta use your brain & be willing to accept the consequences of your choices

Same here.

Our indoor playspace makes you buy socks there if you forget to bring them (which happens often to us . . . kids don't always wear socks. Sometimes they keep them on, sometimes not. I don't care.


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

We go to Gymboree and there all the Adults are supposed to wear socks, but the kids can do whatever they want. Most go sockless. I've never quite got the rule - can't you get germs from sockless kid feet and socked grown-up feet?


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah, I always wondered about the Gymboree kids no socks/ adults wear socks double standard. And now we go to My Gym (we moved) and they have the same rule. WTH?

Honestly, it's not a battle I want to fight. I usually tell my kids to follow the rules, but I just don't care, so I don't really worry about it.

And where are these places that have ball pits? They're filthy; I agree, but they are so much fun!


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I do see your point, about following the rules. And I always worry about warts and such, however for my little kids it is more of a safety issue. When they have thier socks on, they slip and slide and fall all over the place. When they are barefoot they don't fall nearly as much. That is why my kids don't always wear their socks, but we do talk about the rules and why they are there. I don't allow my oldest to go with out, as I tell them that they have to follow the rules, but the babies are "naked feet" due to safety. They, in time will follow the rules also.

But seriously, I don't get all riled up over this issue.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Chiming in to say that it seems the sock rule is regional. We have it up north here and always have. But 5 years ago, when we were visiting Texas, not one indoor playground had the sock rule. I wonder if it has to do with regions where kids are more likely to be wearing sandals as opposed to shoes/boots?? Still doesn't make sense if it's regional (obviously not a health regulation if it's regional, right?) but just had to throw in my experience.


----------



## carabee (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiemommy* 
Chiming in to say that it seems the sock rule is regional. We have it up north here and always have. But 5 years ago, when we were visiting Texas, not one indoor playground had the sock rule. I wonder if it has to do with regions where kids are more likely to be wearing sandals as opposed to shoes/boots?? Still doesn't make sense if it's regional (obviously not a health regulation if it's regional, right?) but just had to throw in my experience.

That makes sense. I live in NC and I can't recall ever seeing one of these signs, nor can I imagine it being enforced. Most kids and adults here were sandals and crocs.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
The socks thing is about athlete's foot.










:

As someone who battled chronic athletes foot for a long time, it grosses me out when kids don't wear socks in those places too. Thankfully, I was able to get rid of my athletes foot, but I really don't want my kids getting it. That said, I think that if they have their socks on, their feet are protected and it doesn't matter what the other kids do, though it does make me cringe!


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiemommy* 
Chiming in to say that it seems the sock rule is regional. We have it up north here and always have. But 5 years ago, when we were visiting Texas, not one indoor playground had the sock rule. I wonder if it has to do with regions where kids are more likely to be wearing sandals as opposed to shoes/boots?? Still doesn't make sense if it's regional (obviously not a health regulation if it's regional, right?) but just had to throw in my experience.

That could be. And it makes sense because a sweaty foot that's been in a sock and boot is a breading ground for athlete's foot, much more so than a foot that has a nice cool sandal on it.


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

none of the indoor playgrounds I have been to around here (DC Metro) have a "must wear socks" rule. In fact, I think going sockless is safer for the little ones - my kids slip off of slides and so forth when in socks, and they don't with bare feet.

However, I DO understand being an anal dork - and I am now at a place where I am learning to love elements of my anal dorkiness.

Anal dorks of the world unite!


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

I totally agree with the op in this case. The play places around me all require socks and have signs. We occasionally go to a McDonald's with a sock rule, and they sell socks for a dollar a pair at the counter. There are several signs posted that say this, yet whenever we go there, there are kids who aren't wearing socks. I believe that when a rule is posted, we should follow it if it's not something we are philosophically opposed to.

Would my three-year-old rather not wear socks some days? Of course, especially when she sees cool older kids running around barefoot. Do I want to teach her that she can ignore a rule for no other reason than because she doesn't feel like following it, or other kids are ignoring it? No, I don't. I consider it an issue of fairness on two fronts. I don't think it's fair to force a minimum-wage kid who works there into a confrontation with me if my kids aren't following the rules of their place. And it's not fair that my kids may be unhappy because I make them follow a simple rule (although they generally aren't unhappy, because it's not usually a battle for us, it's just the way it is), while so many other parents completely disregard it in our presence.

So what do I say to my kids when they sometimes ask, loudly, why the other kids don't have to wear socks? Um.... I'm still working on something that is firm yet inoffensive to those parents listening in. I don't know, maybe I need to loosen up, too. It's all part of wanting to protect my kids from having to learn so early that life is unfair, I suppose.


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *siobhang* 
none of the indoor playgrounds I have been to around here (DC Metro) have a "must wear socks" rule. In fact, I think going sockless is safer for the little ones - my kids slip off of slides and so forth when in socks, and they don't with bare feet.

However, I DO understand being an anal dork - and I am now at a place where I am learning to love elements of my anal dorkiness.

Anal dorks of the world unite!

LOL! I can always laugh at myself. I love to hear others point of view, its why I'm here so much!

I'll still make my girls keep the socks on, I'm just like that


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:

He now advises that I tell you all I'm anal and a dork.

LOL My DH would say the same thing I am sure! LOL Re: the socks - we are in FL and I think 90% of the time are in crocs or sandals ...so we just dont have socks with us. I will admit that the plantar wart factor crosses my mind... but when the kids are charging towards the door of the play area... I try to let it go.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I hardly think a pair of kids socks is going to be much defense against athletes foot. and I have never met a child with athletes foot either . . but I digress.

and I can feel the pain with the whole " why do I have to follow the rule and they don't". but this is part of life everywhere you go. for every rule there is a rule breaker. My kids just know that what mama says goes and that it doesn't matter f it is my rule or their rule if there is a rule they have to follow it or risk the consequences (and sometimes I am willing to let them risk the consequences in public place where it is someone elses rules.) I have learned that some peopel are serious about their rules and some rules exist for reasons beuyond my understanding but no one truely cares about them. i think a lot of rules are just protection from law suits. smeone gets hurt or soemthing stupid they can say "well if they had been following the rule . .. "


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

There's only one reason I ask my girls to follow that rule -- if my daughters take off their socks, one sock will go missing.

We were just at one of these indoor spaces two days ago. Dd1 pulled off her socks when I wasn't looking...it was 10 minutes or so before I realized she didn't have them on. I asked her to go find them, and she could only find one. I had to go through the whole structure, looking for the friggin' sock. We left without it (I never found it), and she ended up being very upset that the missing sock would feel bad and be lost and lonely forever.


----------



## Azuralea (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't think any of the indoor playgrounds around here have a socks rule. Certainly no big signs.

I don't think athlete's foot is a concern if the playground surface is dry, which it would be on an indoor playground. The fungus needs moisture to be transmitted.


----------



## geek_the_girl (Apr 12, 2006)

I would totally have my DD keep her socks on in a playland. Im wierd too







I have total issues with feet. Dont ask me why







:


----------



## tootersmom (Apr 28, 2007)

Honestly, bare feet don't bother me at all. My son has been a culprit himself a few times over the summer.









SHOES, on the other hand, drive me crazy! It's just an accident waiting to happen - crunched fingers, kicked faces, you name it. The shoes have gotta go! I'll take a soft bare foot over a hard dirty shoe anyday!


----------



## lisarussell (Jan 24, 2005)

i tell my kids to take theirs off because otherwise they'll each lose one. we're not germ-phobic though. I never noticed the sign saying leave socks on. why are socks any cleaner than feet. i'd think feet would be cleaner because they've been protected by the socks in the shoes all day. what about in the summer when feet are in flip flops with no socks? germs are everywhere, constant exposure helps the kids immune systems. sorry, i'm a mom you'd hate to play with. I'll bet we agree on other things, though- ???


----------



## macca (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2babybeans* 
My dd will not keep her socks on. It's just not worth the fight for me (which really would ensue in a crying, kicking, screaming sort of fit). She would rather have freezing cold feet than wear socks.

My DD doesn't hate socks quite that much, but she's not particularly fond of them either... if we go to a playcentre and I try to enforce the sock thing, within five minutes, she's taken them off and left them lying around somewhere.

I guess it's just not such a big deal to me. I don't really understand the fear of bare feet


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I've only gone to an indoor playground once, and both dd and ds2 wore socks. In fact, neither of them were wearing socks when we got there, and we had to buy them at the counter (I didn't know about the rule). I'm not going to let them disregard the rule, as I want them to understand that other people/places have different rules, and we need to accommodate them. However, I will admit that I think it's a stupid rule, and I'd feel much more relaxed about my kids climbing on stuff in bare feet. Socks give no traction.


----------



## Azuralea (Jan 29, 2007)

Thinking about it, I'm glad I don't have sock rules around here. Socks on play equipment makes me very, very nervous. No traction. I think as far as safety goes, no socks wins even with germs added in.


----------



## Kessed (Nov 28, 2007)

The indoor park near our house has a sock rule. They make you buy them at the counter if you don't have them. I've seen staff stop kids without them and find those kids parents.

I don't have very many rules for my DD (and I don't plan to make very many as she gets older). But I will insist that she follow other people's rules no matter how stupid I think those rules are.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Hmmm...when we went to the huge indoor playground they had that rule, but at mall playplaces I've never seen them. I usually insist they take their socks off at the mall -- better gripping power for climbing!







I also see them wipe down all the equipment, walls & benches once or twice a day with some nasty bleach cleaner, so I doubt much lives for long there. Of course I also break the drinks rule. If my kids get thirsty I let them sit next to me and drink out of their sippy cups (of water) for a minute before I put the cup back in the diaper bag. They're playin hard & need some hydration!


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I prefer my kids to play barefoot rather than in just socks. Less falling down. I notice my DD is more confident to climb when she is barefoot.

I also do not have a problem with feet. But I get that other people might so I would try to respect a socks on rule that was being clearly enforced. So if I am at your play place and most kids are barefoot even with a clearly visible sign requesting socks I would not worry about what was on my kids feet. If the majority were wearing socks then we would be too.

I do not think we would frequent a place that required socks and enforced it.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Those things are disgusting anyway. They've found traces of pretty much every drug known to man in them, found urine and feces, they've found knives and stuff like that in them before. I don't think socks will make that much difference. Gloves maybe, but not socks.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I've been guilt of this. I've never seen a sign about keeping socks on at ours and we've gone in summer where my son was just wearing sandals, so we took them off and he played.









I guess I just don't find sweaty kid feet all that gross. I'd worry more about what was on the tables or in the food at the playplace.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I want to second the kudos to Sage for coming around the seeing the other side, especially with her own rant.

I'm still curious as to what you can catch from feet. I have warts (on my hands and feet) and athletes foot (although it finally might be gone, haven't had a flare-up in years). My DD has sock issues, but we enforce the rule for things like bowling shoes and ice skates - just dealt with recently. I understand that shoes can be damp, dark places that can breed the wart virus and the athletes foot fungus. But could a hard plastic surface in a play land?

I read this about atheletes foot:

Athlete's foot, the three doctors write in the Archives of Dermatology and Syphilology, develops not from exposure to new germs but from lowering of the individual's resistance to the germs he almost always carries on his own feet-no matter how often he bathes them in chemicals. Athlete's foot spores are so omnipresent, the contagion so inescapable, that the disease itself can be called "rarely, if ever, 'contagious' " in the sense that one individual transmits it directly to another. .....

A real cure of athlete's foot, the doctors add, often depends on eliminating the use of skin-damaging chemicals

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...romoid=googlep

Here's another complete article on athletes foot: (warning - includes gross pictures of infected feet!)

http://www.inst-chiropodist.org.uk/a...ber1999_2.html


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azuralea* 
Thinking about it, I'm glad I don't have sock rules around here. Socks on play equipment makes me very, very nervous. No traction. I think as far as safety goes, no socks wins even with germs added in.

one of dds friends twisted his ankle on the slide because he had taken off his socks. He had sweaty sticky feet and his foot rubbed up against the edge of the slide and got stuck as the rest of his slippy fully clothed body kept him coming down.
I think there are different risks with and with out socks. I let the kids decide.


----------



## suzywan (Feb 5, 2004)

For whatever reason, probably involving my mother......, I think indoor playgrounds are the grossest. Mom was convinced they were a breeding ground for all sorts of disease and would never ever take us. Only outdoor playgrounds - I think because parents were less likely to bring a sick kid. So, I doubt I'd ever take my kids to one, and if i did they would definitely have to wear socks


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suzywan* 
For whatever reason, probably involving my mother......, I think indoor playgrounds are the grossest. Mom was convinced they were a breeding ground for all sorts of disease and would never ever take us. Only outdoor playgrounds - I think because parents were less likely to bring a sick kid. So, I doubt I'd ever take my kids to one, and if i did they would definitely have to wear socks









I tend to agree with your mom. I know I read an article about it once too, but it was so long ago, I'm sure I couldn't find it. It basically said that outdoor play places are much cleaner because they get cleaned by the sun and rain and are constantly "aired out". Indoor play places are breeding grounds for germs, even with the nasty chemicals they use to clean them. I know the one near us gets cleaned once a week (at least that was true back when we used to go several years ago).

I used to take my oldest to it when he was younger (like preschool age). He caught a ringworm once. I suppose it could have been from somewhere else, but it showed up the next morning after we hadn't been anywhere but the play place. The next time we went, he got a stomach virus. We never went back and he's 8 now, so it's been awhile.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C* 
I read this about atheletes foot:

Athlete's foot, the three doctors write in the Archives of Dermatology and Syphilology, develops not from exposure to new germs but from lowering of the individual's resistance to the germs he almost always carries on his own feet-no matter how often he bathes them in chemicals. Athlete's foot spores are so omnipresent, the contagion so inescapable, that the disease itself can be called "rarely, if ever, 'contagious' " in the sense that one individual transmits it directly to another. .....

A real cure of athlete's foot, the doctors add, often depends on eliminating the use of skin-damaging chemicals

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...romoid=googlep

Here's another complete article on athletes foot: (warning - includes gross pictures of infected feet!)

http://www.inst-chiropodist.org.uk/a...ber1999_2.html

Interesting. I'll check out those links. I also read that using a pumice stone is key to preventing or stopping athletes foots since the fungus lives off of the dead skin. So, if you have a lot of dead, dry skin, then your more likely to get athletes foot.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Huh. The only indoor play space we've done is at the gymnastics studio (and yoga class as well, but it's not a "play space".) You're supposed to take your shoes and socks off in both, and big signs proclaim this. I think it's to reduce slips and falls. I'm a germaphobe (one of those folks who thinks it's awful for people to let their kids pee on the trees at the playground) and I can't imagine why wearing socks would be "safer" germ wise than barefoot.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
The only indoor play space we've done is at the gymnastics studio (and yoga class as well, but it's not a "play space".)


I'm wondering if some of the different opinions come from the different types of indoor play spaces that we are all familar with. I wouldn't have a problem with bare feet at a gymnastics studio. My ds used to take karate lessons and did that in his bare feet.

I get germaphobic about bare feet in the indoor jungle gym type things with the enclosed tubes and ball pits. Those places make me shudder - lol.


----------



## milosmomma (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma* 
alot of the indoor play equipment is super slippery with socks.











Like others have said, if I have it together and think to bring socks- Cool. But, really, I'm just not that organized most of the time.


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

I only got through page 2, so forgive me if this thread has digressed!









I live in the south, where it's hot much of the year and people don't wear socks. At our indoor mall playground, you are supposed to remove your shoes, but there's nothing about socks. And I will admit that it irritates me that some kids don't remove their shoes. Or, to be more accurate, that their parents do not remove/help them to remove their shoes. A pp said that the kids won't notice the rules, very true. But parents should!!

Also, at our children's museum, in the Tot Spot parents must wear booties over shoes or wear socks, but NO barefeet. But kids just have to remove shoes and can be barefoot or not.







: Go figure.


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

And to the pp who pointed out that the playground is usually slippery with socks on







:

I have absolutely asked ds if he wants to take his socks off as he's trying to climb something and slipping.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

I haven't read the replies, but in response to the OP....that's hilarious. The way my kids play, unless they have socks on their hands, a sock over their heads and a big ol' sock over the rest of them....they're going to be exposed to germs.

Taking off shoes....yup, I can see that. Socks? Nobody wears them in the summer anyway 'cause it's too hot.

Wash up after and have fun!


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C* 
I want to second the kudos to Sage for coming around the seeing the other side, especially with her own rant.

Thanks!


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage_SS* 
I just don't see why its so difficult to explain to kids WHY the rule is there?

I know the thread has passed me by, and this has already been covered.... but I read this and sat thinking "I'd have a hard time explaining that rule; I have NO idea why it is there."

OP, glad you were able to get past the socks vs. barefeet issue.


----------



## Jug (Jan 3, 2008)

Im a dork too









The simple thought of my son being barefoot in those places gross me out. But well, his hands are usually cleaner than his foot but he doesnt care if he has his sock on or off in those places which is fine with me as he asks me to take his shoes off and his socks always stay on









Really his hands are cleaner than his feet though, he gets grossed out easily, he demands me to get his hands clean when they get dirty.

Back to the subject, i dont care if there's a rule for sock wearing in indoor playgrounds my DS will wear socks, again im a dork(and i dont even know if i spell it right)


----------



## uncertain (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chfriend* 
I haven't read the replies, but in response to the OP....that's hilarious. The way my kids play, unless they have socks on their hands, a sock over their heads and a big ol' sock over the rest of them....they're going to be exposed to germs.

Taking off shoes....yup, I can see that. Socks? Nobody wears them in the summer anyway 'cause it's too hot.

Wash up after and have fun!

laughup ITA with this!

This has probably already been said by someone, but the indoor play gym that we have always frequented has the opposite rule - no socks allowed on kids! I never thought to be grossed out by it; kids' hands are so disgusting I think that the feet part are cleaner!


----------

